# Sierra pen assembly instructions



## Alfonso (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello friends I have a question, I have never mounted the pen model Sierra, and my question is:

 The top (clip) is "assembled" in the pipe under pressure, but doubt I have it in the bottom how's assembling process? as I see I do not think pressure comes to believe that you just have to put it in without doing anything else, do you have to glue?. please can you tell me which way is to put the bottom, a greeting to all from Spain.

 Alfonso.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 17, 2011)

just put it in, the tube grips the already installed upper part.  \


Edit in, my answer sounds lame now that a more detailed answer has been posted.:frown::biggrin:


----------



## larryc (Feb 17, 2011)

Alphonso
Welcome to the wonderful world of pen making.
Once the top clip is pressed into the tube, the lower section is designed to be inserted just using hand pressure. This is necessary in order to be able to take the pen apart at a later time to change the ink cartridge.
Larry


----------



## 1dweeb (Feb 17, 2011)

Alfonso,

Welcome to the forum. The pictured pen is not a Sierra, it is a Majestic Squire from Penn State Industries. The two pens look similar but they have different assembly instructions. You may find the instructions for that kit here http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKMAJSQxx_ins.pdf
I hope this helps. If you are actually just using this picture as an example and are working with a Sierra, the clip end of the pen is a press fit. The ink refill and spring are installed in the NIB end and the transmission is screwed on snug. The barrel then just pushes on to the transmission with a slip fit.

Wayne


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 17, 2011)

What pen are you looking to assemble ? You ask about the Sierra but show a photo of the Majestic Squire . They assemble completely differently , the Sierra don't mount to the nib end only the clip end and then the body/clip assembly is just slid over the nib/transmission parts with no connection at that point . The Majestic Squire press fits on to the nib assembly and the clip assembly/transmission coupler .


----------



## Alfonso (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you very much for the info friend


----------

